# how to start again???



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

where should I start after losing 3 of my fish do to velvet??? for now i have the remaining fish in the qt tank. how long should I wait for the parasite to die in the main tank? and what should I do to make sure the tank is free from the parasite?
thanks.


----------



## Steffiweff (Apr 22, 2007)

You have my true condolences, I've recently been through this and lost 3/4 of the fish in my tank before realising it wasn't the dreaded ICH.

Give it a few weeks for everything to calm down, keep on with water changes once a week. Do a 25% every four days for two weeks, you should find that you will have replaced most of the water in this time.

I used Waterlife's Protozin to eradicate the velvet in my tank. Worked like a charm. Hope you get on top of the situation. It's quite nasty.


----------



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks... that's what I was thinking to do. (water changes every week)
I'll look for the product.
What about the rest of your fish? how did you get them free from the velvet and did you keep them in the tank or move them to another tank?


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

I have faced many times the problem of ich and velvate disease.There I have faced many times.There were many times when I had kept my main tank empty for 2 months or more but still the Ich came back again.I usually test my tank by letting one most cheap fish(eg-Sebae clowns are the cheapest fish in India where I live).If the ich or velvet attacks it then I keep the tank empty for one more month.(Usually i keep tank empty for 1 month).If every thing is OK then i Pick up the clown and let go my original fishes which are cured by now.

There may be other ways too......

Best of luck......


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

When you leave the tank with no fish in it it only kills the ick that was in there. Then when you put in new fish if they have it it will return. Tangs will always get ick its just the tangs.


----------

